# Huge Ricordea yuma



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I got this ricordea from a friend and I remember the day we went to buy it at Aquatic Kingdon a year ago, well it left 3 nice mushroom on his tank and now is all mine. This guy fully open is around 3 inches in diameter.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice warm colour


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy Jeebus that thing is huge!!! Give me a shout when you frag that baby and I'll be right over!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

that thing is gigantic!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

What did your friend keep feeding it in these years?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

nuclear waste


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> nuclear waste


Lol yes exactly he was the one who got me into the hobby, everything grows so fast on his tank that once in a while I go to his place and trim his corals.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Lol yes exactly he was the one who got me into the hobby, everything grows so fast on his tank that once in a while I go to his place and trim his corals.


Is that the dude in the wheelchair? I met him once- nice guy. I suppose it's nice to have a buddy to maintain your tank when it's hard to do yourself.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> Is that the dude in the wheelchair? I met him once- nice guy. I suppose it's nice to have a buddy to maintain your tank when it's hard to do yourself.


Correct!!! good memory Kevin. Can you picture this mushroom in a 20g tank, when I took it out it was almost like grabing a nice piece of steak, heavy and meaty


----------

